# Adriana Lima's Make Up



## user11 (Sep 3, 2008)

I love Adriana Lima and I specially love this look:
Attachment 6637
I think she is such a natural beauty...how can I get this natural but elaborated look??


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

all you need is a pinkish nude lippie, bronzer, a deep pink blush [maybe even mauve], smoky shadows, liner, and lots of black mascara. I can't tell what she's wearing on her eyes, but I'd stick with taupes and browns. :]

and don't forget to fill in your brows to make them ultra full!

HTH doll! xx


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 3, 2008)

Silver eyeshadow too


----------



## mena22787 (Sep 3, 2008)

rose piggie on the cheeks looks like that blush


----------

